# Platinum mill machine



## jasonvoss (Mar 6, 2008)

We are thinking of purchasing the platinum mill, does anyone have any reviews on this machine? if so please let me know! It sounds great to us so far


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 6, 2008)

Read all about it in the platinum section


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 6, 2008)

that seems to be all post from 2007, no updates on this machine? or maybe I missed some?


----------



## loco (Mar 6, 2008)

ok read the platinum section here. then come back and tell us if you think you should.


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hang on to your money Jason.

The only person that I've heard of making it work, is the guy trying to sell it to you.

Mark


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 7, 2008)

could someone tell me where the platinum section is that I need to read?


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 7, 2008)

I found it and read it all, thanks guys for saving me a chunk of cash! we are doing some research on the system 3, got any info on that?


----------



## Froggy (Mar 7, 2008)

You can make your check (for your savings) :lol: to the Noxx forum fund!


----------



## jasonvoss (Mar 7, 2008)

HAHA, VERY FUNNY! NO JOKE THOUGH I REALLY DO APPRECIATE ALL THE INFO, I FOUND THIS TODAY, THOUGHT SOMEONE MAY WANNA READ IT-





RECOVERY OF GOLD,SILVER AND PLATINUM GROUP METALS
(IT IS BEST TO RECOVER PLATINUM GROUP METALS IN A CLS ELECTROLITIC TANK)

ELECTROLITIC RECOVERY AND REFINING

IF YOU NEED SUPPLIES GO TO OUR STORE ENTER THE STORE

GOLD CAN BE RECOVERED AND REFINED AT THE SAME TIME IN A ELECTROLITIC BATH OF HYDROCHLORIC (MURATIC) ACID.
IT DOES TAKE ALOT OF ELECTRIC POWER,THAT IS THE MAIN REASON IT IS NOT WIDELY USED.

HOWEVER A FEW HYBRID SYSTEMS HAVE SURFACED THAT MAKE IT MORE ECONOMICAL.
AS A REFINER MYSELF I DO NOT RECOMEND ELECTROLITIC SYSTEMS FOR GOLD ON A SMALL SCALE, THEY ARE HOWEVER VERY WELL SUITED FOR PLATINUM.

CLS LEACH TANK.
(MATERIALS NEEDED)
5 GALLON PAIL
STAINLESS STEEL CATHODE PLATE 3 TO 5 INCHES WIDE (NEGATIVE)
GRAPHITE ROD(POSITIVE)
MOUNTED ON ONE SIDE OF THE PAIL IS A GRAPHITE ROD,EXTENDING 1-3 INCHES INTO THE LIQUID.
THE OTHER SIDE HAS A REMOVABLE STAINLESS STEEL PLATE SUSPENDED INTO THE LIQUID 2-6 INCHES.
ATTACH A DC VOLTAGE SOURCE(BATTERY,BATTERY CHARGER,JUMP CABLES,ETC)-/+ AS SHOWN ABOVE.
ALL METALS FROM THE RAW MATERIALS PLACED INTO THE LIQUID WILL PRECIPITATE AND COLLECT ON THE STAINLESS STEEL PLATE AS A RED/BROWN MUD(BROWN/BLACK COLOR=HIGH GOLD&PGM'S),,,(RED=ALOT OF COPPER PLUS LEAD,SILVER)


CYANIDE LEACH SUBSTITUTE - CLS SYSTEM.(PRIMARILY FOR PLATINUM CATALITIC CORES)
FOR SYSTEMS AND SUPPLIES SEE ACTION MINING SERVICES

CLS LEACH MIX
ADD 1 GALLON WATER TO THE TANK.
ADD 1 GALLON MURATIC ACID
ADD 100 ml SULFURIC ACID
MIX 1 OZ CLS WITH A SMALL AMOUNT OF WATER
ADD THE CLS/WATER MIX TO THE TANK SLOWLY.

ADD WATER TO COMPENSATE FOR EVAPORATION WITH USE
KEEP TEMP BETWEEN 120* -180*F





HOME ENTER THE STORE RECYCLING PROGRAM EBAY-STORE AUCTION SOFTWARE BIDZIP
CONTACT US - TERMS OF SALES AND SERVICE

GOLD,SILVER,PLATINUM AND OTHER PRECIOUS METAL RECOVERY AND REFINING

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

© 1994-2007 Bodywork'z Supply
7475 WEST STEVENSON LAKE ROAD
LAKE, MICHIGAN. 48632-9635
MAP TO OUR LOCATION

ALL BRANDNAMES AND TRADEMARKS ARE THE PROPERTY OF THEIR RESPECTIVE OWNERS 
Page last updated Feb. 26th 2007


----------



## markqf1 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm working with the Sys. III.
I'll let you know when I have some concrete data.

Mark


----------



## Froggy (Mar 8, 2008)

you will lose about 1 gal an hr! thx, ,jasonvoss, a fe wo us have tried this, and like mark said he is trying to perfect it,,, Frog


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw 2 different sites about a month ago with several people complaining that the mill does not do everything like it says.Apparently its good at one section of the proccessing but you still have to do a lot of work.I am working on making something that works efficiently that can handle some volume.But just cause it works great for me doesnt mean it will for anyone else.I believe that is the problem with the platinumill, it may work fine for the inventor but its my understanding that it doesnt help everyone.
Hope this helps


----------



## Froggy (Mar 22, 2008)

If it works for you ,,, it should work for me, especially if I paid you $8500 bucks for it!!!!! :shock:


----------



## scwiers (May 2, 2008)

hi, just perusing...
a buddy of mine did something like this w/ good results. He got this "CLS" compound from somebody on Ebay, got himself a graphite annode or two, a stainless cathode plate (from a junked muffler), ran the battery charger, and he got the system to work. It did use lots of juice, though, and lots of HCl just to keep the liquor clear. Still, I smelted down a nice PM blob for him. He did all of this using buckets and an old battery charger.

An observation or two: you can clearly do something like this on a small scale w/o heavy capital investment, though I'd worry about the electric (and HCl) bill. Graphite annodes, too, are fickle: sometimes they don't last long (we used thick 1-1/2" gouging rods until the store tripled the price on us). Another thing, the hotter the better (say, in the 150F range), but this produces a noticable toxic smell in a residential neighborhood

My guess, but i'm not sure, is that 'CLS' is actually Ferric-Ammonium Sulphate, which in acid, along with carbon from the annode, creates CN 'on demand', so to speak. I'm assuming that for practial purposes, though, treating the effluent, you've pretty much got a cyanide solution on your hands, so caution is in order.


----------



## Platdigger (May 2, 2008)

Hi Scwiers,

"a nice pm blob"

how many cats did he do to get this blob?
Randy


----------



## scwiers (May 2, 2008)

hi Platdigger,
this stuff was straight-up, probably 10 lbs or so of populated printed circuit boards from mainframes probably mid-1980s vintage, that GM corporation was dumping. He kept the 20g blob and wouldn't let me treat if further. My guess, a mix of Ag, Pd, and some Au; maybe trace Pt.


----------



## jasonvoss (May 3, 2008)

I was wandering the same thing , how many cats?


----------

